# Some1 in W.Yorkshire with Consult III or ECUTEK



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi local GTR drivers..

Someone asked me if I can help him out with checking how many times the Launch Control has been used on a GTR he's thinking of purchasing.
Researching up on this. The above softwares may show this.. Stall Start(Launch control)

He's coming from very far and has seen a car in West Yorkshire I believe. 

So I was wandering if anyone has this software to plug and check the vehicle if possible?

It'll be for this Tuesday coming. Don't know about time as yet..

Anyone that can help out please if you're free ish?

Regards


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If he intends on buying a Gtr it’s probably wise for him to purchase his own kit for now and the future. Plenty of used stuff comes up.


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

True mate. . 

So from the above which is more user friendly layout and has more parameters etc?

I may purchase 1 in the future that can diagnose etc.. As nearest Nissan dealetship fealing with GTRs is Manchester#


I've only worked on RB GTRs ... So thr VR GTR is all new to me.

Regards


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The council will have more options at a bigger price as you can code ecu's and keys but ecutek does enough.
Where you based?


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm from near Leeds. 

ECUTEK prices are iirc.. £200+?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

John Morgan off here had some a bit cheaper
Gtr performance is his garage


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks mate...

Just looked and theres no GTR Performance on Google in the UK ... Poland and Greece..Yes.

It's alright mate. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Dudersvr is his username on here and if you type in Gtr performance in the search engine he comes up.
His mate,partner is Dimitri from Greece and known worldwide.


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you mate


----------

